# Just a few pics



## Mutt (Jul 12, 2011)

Just a couple of pics. I am not actively journaling as it is outdoor and not a big deal. mom nature does most of the work 
So here are some close by plants. I don't post many of my outdoors adventures. security and all.
Lost 20 to drought  (you med legal peeps forget how hard it is for us Geurilla growers ...lugging water for a miles or so is no fun)
5 gallon pickle buckets.
soil mix:
Horse manure/pasturized to kill the hay seed.
Cow manure
Chicken Manure
Worm Castings
Greensand
Espoma Bio-tone Plus and Holly-tone
Lime
Top soil
Some perlite, not as much as my indoor.
coco fiber
occasional shot of grow big/big bloom alternated. (can't mix the two together)
and top dress with same mix as needed.

CM and Phunt females. Bagseed unknown still.
Bagseed just under 4' not including the pot when i checked this morning. These pics are from last week.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 12, 2011)

Looks very nice *mutt*...enjoy the great outdoors my friend

:48:


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 12, 2011)

Sounds like a great medium to grow. They look happy.


----------



## Mutt (Jul 18, 2011)

just addin water right now. tossed in mother natures version of a fractal on my banana tree plant. thought ya'll might enjoy. 
:48:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 18, 2011)

The weather is killing us this yr This heat and no rain or raining so hard it just runs off is making for a hard yr out doors.


----------



## Mutt (Jul 18, 2011)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> The weather is killing us this yr This heat and no rain or raining so hard it just runs off is making for a hard yr out doors.



You ain't Fn lyin bro...lost 7 more...my guerilla is over. cept for 2 hangin on by a thread. 1 mile hike luggin water I couldn't keep up  1 mile don't seem much...but hiking stealth in 100F without rain for weeks. That horse plop ain't no joke.

what i got here is it. *what the hell. 3 yrs in a row...been dry as F. WTH is going on homie. I won't say my plant loss this year...but it is staggering. worst in my life bro. I expect 1/3 harvest 2/3 loss on every op (deer pests bud rot it's an average)....never once i got a 0% success. they ain't lyin about a drought...thank god I sprouted a couple more to get an O or two. If I'm lucky and the drought lets up might pull a lb....might as well built a comp case and grow under my bed


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 19, 2011)

I called it quits last week on the OD First time in 8 yrs:sad:I going to try and clone a couple but other than that I'm done til the fall when temp are lower for an indoor. The springs that usually have water are not producing either the rains are just not soaking in the ground like they normally do


----------



## Mutt (Jul 19, 2011)

Ozzy...when someone is watering 5 gallon buckets 2x a day at 112F heat index and no rain..you know it's fscrewed.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 19, 2011)

All we can do is plant for another day. It's just one of the heartbreaks of a gorilla farmer.


----------



## Mutt (Aug 11, 2011)

some of my backyard girls
all of em female. these pics are over a week old will get some newer ones soon


----------



## Mutt (Aug 12, 2011)

recent pics 
as you can tell i like my 6 gallon pickle buckets that i get for free from a restaurant owner friend 
FYI best way to keep people from a plot...put it in a metal pile and tell everyone you seen a copper head in it  ain't no one going near it LOL


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 13, 2011)

I am sorry about your lousy weather. That sounds pretty miserable hauling that water in the heat. I couldn't do it. I hope you get some to finish for you. These look happy.


----------



## Mutt (Aug 13, 2011)

I'm hopin for about a 1/2lb for all four. if I come close then that will tied me over till my house and room are finished 
These were close by so easier to take care of. others were more than 2 miles so they died


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 13, 2011)

allways sux when ya have to grow far away..hard to take good care of them..the ones ya have in the yard look great...mojo for you brother


take care and be safe


----------



## NorCalHal (Aug 13, 2011)

Looking great Mutt! Nice work bro!


----------



## Mutt (Aug 13, 2011)

Thanks Rose and NorCal.
Going to top dress with some holly tone tomorrow due to rain some sunday night and figured perfect time to let it leach. Should be almost enough to finish her out...maybe a tea or two if needed.


----------



## Mutt (Aug 18, 2011)

Phunt is finicky but always expect a tough grow with her.
rest is doing what it's supposed to be doing 
Flower season has started for me


----------



## Locked (Aug 18, 2011)

Mutt said:
			
		

> Well this time nest year i expect some "durban, JFxCh,, K2, and alibi beaBSs...if not I will be red-necked hurt from hell and a red ne4ck hick would started it all...F U admin better chow me a pic or two :48:
> GET TO WORK YA SLACKER....**** AINT GONNA WATER THEMSELVES




I think I found my new signature quote....   What ya tokin on Mutt.


----------



## burner (Aug 18, 2011)

Whatever he's tokin on I'd like some...been a loooooong week


----------



## nouvellechef (Aug 18, 2011)

English please Mutt! I think I understand though. I too want summer 2011' pics from the land beyond of Hick land. I luv them!


----------



## Alastair (Aug 19, 2011)

great pics shared in this thread,.
Nice plants very attractive to watch and better to see in the lawn and garden.,.


----------



## Mutt (Aug 19, 2011)

OMG don't even remember posting that.  surprised i ain't banned 
WAY WAY WAY too much single malt single barrel scotch and authentic cuban wraps with Afghan Orange. Dang company one keeps nuttin but trouble. I think the keyboard needed to be confiscated that night. :holysheep:
I only broke 5 rules LOL oops.


----------



## Mutt (Aug 22, 2011)

oh well...been on the wagon since the last post  thanks for not banning me.  I was drunk as a skunk. Night time pics with the flash always shows the buds off more 
but the ladies are truckin along. 
Can't seem to keep that Phunt fed enough...always a PITA that one is.
BMxK2 isn't doin to bad for a 1st week of july sprout. had 1 month of veg really...if I get an ounce a peice I'll be happy  only cost me $0.00 and lug some water. They are about 2'
The Phunt and CM been in for a while. They are around 4.5' (6' in the bucket). Kept small as I could. Unlike you med legal peeps we got choppers in the sky with good eyes lately. be safe everyone.


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 23, 2011)

You be safe. They look nice and hidden to me. Green and safe mojo to you Mutt. Glad you weren't banned either.


----------



## Mutt (Sep 8, 2011)

Been MIA. Working overtime and went to the smokey mts. to go rafting. NOC was fun...next time thinking of going down a lvl4 end of the year run. 
Plants been doin well. Just addin Big Bloom as needed and top dressing with compost one last time.. 
I figure Phunt will finish first last week of sept. 1st wk of oct. then the 2 Blue Mystic x K2 a week or two after and finally the cherry malawi sometime mid-late oct.
I am very happy with the BMxK2 and how well its producing despite it's very short outdoor veg. I think I'll do more then an ounce a piece. 
Keep it green everyone and watch out for them whirlybirds in the sky. Stay safe homies and homegirls.
I'll try to get some night time flash shots this evening...all the strains are super sticky :icon_smile:


----------



## Mountain209man (Sep 8, 2011)

hey mutt wat is the K2? I have 2 nirvana blue mystic that do not have a single flower yet


----------



## Mutt (Sep 8, 2011)

K2 is Northern Lights 5 x White Widow stabilized. Dang good med toke.
Nirvana Blue mystic is all over the place pheno wise. Might get a winner might get a dud.
I just had a gorgeous K2 male and spread him around a grow.
C99xk2, AlibixK2, and blue mystic x k2.
K2 is one of my fav. indy doms. Easy to grow, tough, yeilds great, and hits like a freight train.
Cindy being my #1 in my collection. but I sure love to throw around the K2.
These are the only BMxK2 I got and this hybrid will fade off into history. BM wasn't my cup of tea so I just grew these out for a last minute sprout.


----------



## Mutt (Sep 9, 2011)

AS promised night time flash photo to show bud formation better. :icon_smile:
told ya...sticky icky stinky strains this year.
Phunt is a spicy smell. almost make me want to mix it in some mesquite BBQ sause LOL
Cherry Malawi is sorta bitter sweet but not too aromatic yet.
The K2XBM smells like fresh blueberry jam with a hint if mint marmalade.:hubba:


----------



## Mountain209man (Sep 9, 2011)

thanks for the knowledge mutt. i have never grew the bm they where seeds that where bought years ago but never had room for


----------



## Mutt (Sep 14, 2011)

I love a quiet journal
hXXp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zAlNrtcPCLw
ya'll figure out what is what too stoned n drunk to give a chyte. there is weed is all i know


----------



## umbra (Sep 15, 2011)

nice work...so single malt huh...highlands? I remember when 1 of my sons took my cuban cohiba and used it roll a blunt. What a waste.


----------



## Mutt (Sep 15, 2011)

it pained me to read what your kid did umbra LOL
hand rolled cuban...the art work involved trashed for a blunt?!?!?!
took a sneak peak of the phunt. OMG!!!! 2 hits floored me. and that was green wet and done with a blow torch. My head is still spinnin 2 hrs later.


----------



## Roddy (Sep 15, 2011)

Sweet!


----------



## Mutt (Sep 22, 2011)

Phunt finished up. Very strong bud. It's better after a long cure so all the big buds go into at least 3 month cure and I'll survive off the lowers LOL
Got 2 different phenos of the BM x k2. one smells fruity the other more skunky.
The Cherry Malawi just keeps changing aroma.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 22, 2011)

Two hits of green with a blow torch, and you got torched. Must be some fine stuff ya got there Mutt. Looks good too. Think what will happen after a cure?   scary pot.


----------



## Hick (Sep 22, 2011)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Two hits of green with a blow torch, and you got torched. Must be some fine stuff ya got there Mutt. Looks good too. Think what will happen after a cure?   scary pot.


............._"lite weight"_....  rosey


----------



## Mutt (Sep 22, 2011)

Hick said:
			
		

> ............._"lite weight"_....  rosey


LOL you come try this phunt buddy...you'll see why i grew it two years in a row


----------



## Locked (Sep 22, 2011)

Looking good Mutt.....they seem to be finishing up nicely now.


----------



## Mutt (Oct 6, 2011)

Hiddee ho.
NG choppers late this year for many 
took a pic of my Blue mystic x K2 pheno that is lost for ever.
This bud makes ones mind race...sorta freaky the first 10 min or so...just won't quit goin up 
Grabbed one final pic...no harvest pics of the Cherry Malawi had little time had to do a rush trim on the backyard gals.
The deep wood beatches were a mofo...had to hug 1 live oak and pray they didn't spot 
made off with 3 so alls is not for naught. :holysheep:
ALL 2 toke  if my head don't go light then it wasn't worth it...1 toke felt a tingle 2nd hit started to sway...so all is happy at the "Dawg pound"


----------

